# Any Recruiters on the Forum?



## SKIN052 (9 Dec 2006)

Hi everyone. I just got offered a position as a Recruiter at CFRC Winnipeg, MB. Anyone else out there ever taken a position like this? If so let me know what the experience was like? Also any info on Winnipeg in general would help. I know about the cold and mosquitoes and thats about it.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Dec 2006)

well, I do know that Kincanucks is a Recruiter.


----------



## Mithras (9 Dec 2006)

I have lived in Winnipeg my whole life so I can help you out there. Any specific things you want to know?


----------



## Meridian (9 Dec 2006)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> well, I do know that Kincanucks is a Recruiter.



Unless he went back in the last month, he -was- in recruiting but is no longer. Still an excellent resource of course.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Dec 2006)

I'm not a recruiter but I was posted to Winnipeg last May.  It's not as bad as people tend to let you think.  I find there is a lot of stuff to do (outdoors) and a lot of art stuff (my spouse loves it).  There are areas to avoid (like any city) but overall, people are friendly here (much more than Ontario I believe).  The housing boom just slowed down now and should pick up again in the spring.  Houses were sold 20K-30K above asking last spring (one of the reason we didn't buy) because of bidding wars.  I find food is more expensive here than in Ontario or Quebec.  Gas is average I think (89.9 now, but most of the gas stations offer 3.5 instant rebate through coupons or a 5$ membership)  Weather.  Well, it's not as bad as I tought.  I'm from Quebec (Bagotville to be precise) and I though it was going to be worse.  However, this is a dry environment which, in my opinion, makes it look warmer than -30 (which we had last week).  THe summer was great (aparently there is a lot of mosquitos but there was none this summer).

If you want more info, let me know!

Max


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Dec 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Unless he went back in the last month, he -was- in recruiting but is no longer. Still an excellent resource of course.


Oh shoot, thats what I ment. Silly little Michael  :


----------



## kincanucks (9 Dec 2006)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I just got offered a position as a Recruiter at CFRC Winnipeg, MB. Anyone else out there ever taken a position like this? If so let me know what the experience was like? Also any info on Winnipeg in general would help. I know about the cold and mosquitoes and thats about it.



Best pieces of advice:  Take any preconceived impressions of recruiting and dump them now.  Be prepared to learn a large amount of material in a very short time.  Remember applicants are not in the CF until they enrol so treat them right.  Don't give shitty information if you don't know then find out.  Spend you first few days listening instead of talking.  If you have a CFRC/D near you then visit it and ask questions or just observe.  You will have to know all trades not just your own so get on the recruiting site and start learning.  Remember for some people you will be their first contact with the CF so act professionally at all times.  Good Luck.


----------



## Klc (9 Dec 2006)

Seems like we killed the most of the skitters, but I would believe them coming back in the next summers.

Weather has been awesome lately here, dipped down to -35 but today it was -2. Lots of things to do nowadays around here, tons of bars if your into that. New arena so theres tons of concerts. I could go on, as I am a big fan of my hometown. Feel free to ask any questions about anything in town. Best pizza, best bars, etc  ;D


----------



## Mithras (9 Dec 2006)

Going to concur with the other two 'peggers posts.  If you like the arts scene we have it, if you like music (both mainstream and underground) we have it, if you like museums, we have it.  If you like the outdoors we are only an hour or two away from multiple national parks and major lakes.  The city itself has many parks.  We have baseball and football in the summer, alright hockey in the winter and plenty of ice to go around. 

Plus the cost of living is one of the cheapest in the country.

The city gets a bad rap for being dirty, boring etc. but I think it is a little unfair.. then again I may be biased.   ;D


----------



## SKIN052 (10 Dec 2006)

Thanks for all the info on Winnipeg guys. Nice to hear that it maybe has a undeserved reputation. It would be nice to have a bit of culture in our lives as Greenwood is rather limited when it comes to restaurants and the arts. I think I will move into a PMQ for the first year and take my time getting to know the city before I buy. How are the schools in general? I have a 9 year old and a 6 year old that will be attending school somewhere. 

As for recruiting itself I am very interested in the whole process and am trying to learn as much as possible about the job. I have tons of experience in the Military and am looking forward to the task ahead. I was hoping a former or current recruiter could give me an idea of the amount of time they do on the road. I have traveled a great deal in past posting and wanted to compare how much time I would be away. 

I hope everything works out and me and the family both enjoy the posting.

Thanks again and keep posting any info you think I should know.


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Dec 2006)

Wait, did I just hear a lineman say he wanted more culture in his life?

I thought the extent of a cultured lineman was one who drinks wine from a bottle instead of a box  ;D


----------



## Mithras (10 Dec 2006)

Well like everywhere the schools and their "quality" depend on your location.  If you are going to be staying in a PMQ, I believe you will either be on Kenaston Boulevard (if they still rent those out) or Ness Avenue, both areas are in decent neighbourhoods.

The personnel at the CFRC here in Winnipeg seemed like decent folk, always looking like they were having a good time teasing the newbies when I was there.


----------



## SKIN052 (10 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Wait, did I just hear a lineman say he wanted more culture in his life?
> 
> I thought the extent of a cultured lineman was one who drinks wine from a bottle instead of a box  ;D


Not for me, the Wife and kids would enjoy it though. As long as they have beer I will be fine no matter where we go!!!


----------



## SKIN052 (10 Dec 2006)

Mithras said:
			
		

> Well like everywhere the schools and their "quality" depend on your location.  If you are going to be staying in a PMQ, I believe you will either be on Kenaston Boulevard (if they still rent those out) or Ness Avenue, both areas are in decent neighbourhoods.
> 
> The personnel at the CFRC here in Winnipeg seemed like decent folk, always looking like they were having a good time teasing the newbies when I was there.


So you joined in Winnipeg or you worked there?


----------



## Mithras (10 Dec 2006)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> So you joined in Winnipeg or you worked there?



I joined there.


----------



## SKIN052 (10 Dec 2006)

Mithras said:
			
		

> I joined there.


Right off the street or at an event of some sort?


----------



## Klc (11 Dec 2006)

IIRC Ness ave. are the only ones open, meaning you'll be in "Sunny" St. James, a few blocks away from where I am typing from. The schools around here are great, and many have been recently overhauled. We got more culture then you can shake a stick at. Between the Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra, Royal Winnipeg Ballet, and a dozen or so Theatre companies; there be plenty for the kids and womenfolk to do. There's also 2 Major cultural festivals every year if your into the diversity thing. (Festival du Voyageur, Folklorama). Theres pretty much something for everyone here, as I think someone mentioned earlier. 

If you haven't seen already, http://www.destinationwinnipeg.ca/play_index.php has a bunch of listings of some of the touristy things around here.


----------



## Mithras (11 Dec 2006)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> Right off the street or at an event of some sort?



I had been flirting with the idea of joining the military since I was about 17/18 and finally made the decision to join this year. As a result I have talked to them multiple times at various places such as at the CFRC and booths set up at job fairs.


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Dec 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> IIRC Ness ave. are the only ones open, meaning you'll be in "Sunny" St. James, a few blocks away from where I am typing from. The schools around here are great, and many have been recently overhauled. We got more culture then you can shake a stick at. Between the Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra, Royal Winnipeg Ballet, and a dozen or so Theatre companies; there be plenty for the kids and womenfolk to do. There's also 2 Major cultural festivals every year if your into the diversity thing. (Festival du Voyageur, Folklorama). Theres pretty much something for everyone here, as I think someone mentioned earlier.
> 
> If you haven't seen already, http://www.destinationwinnipeg.ca/play_index.php has a bunch of listings of some of the touristy things around here.



Keneston PMQs are open to military pers.  In fact, many of my friends have one down there and we party there all the time!

Max


----------



## SKIN052 (11 Dec 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Keneston PMQs are open to military pers.  In fact, many of my friends have one down there and we party there all the time!
> 
> Max


Keneston? Is that near the base?


----------



## Mithras (11 Dec 2006)

Kenaston runs alongside the old Kapyong Barracks.  Google Map for illustration:  Kenaston Boulevard


----------



## SKIN052 (13 Dec 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys. I spoke with the guy at Winnipeg and he said he really likes the job and is disappointed that he is leaving. I hope this all works out and come June I will be heading west!!! We all know how it works though, nothings official until you get a posting message and even then things can change.


----------



## LineJumper (12 Feb 2007)

Hey Skin ta win, it's always fun to recognize someone on here. I was thinking perhaps it was Toucan but now I know better. I'm also looking into the recruiting gig, just further west. Apparently it's hard to find sig types to get into the recruiting, good luck and hope you like the Peg. I was in Shilo Sep - Oct. Weather moves fast there, it was hot then really cold, not Winnepeg but hey, I'm just a dumb Lineman too.


----------



## SKIN052 (13 Feb 2007)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> Hey Skin ta win, it's always fun to recognize someone on here. I was thinking perhaps it was Toucan but now I know better. I'm also looking into the recruiting gig, just further west. Apparently it's hard to find sig types to get into the recruiting, good luck and hope you like the Peg. I was in Shilo Sep - Oct. Weather moves fast there, it was hot then really cold, not Winnepeg but hey, I'm just a dumb Lineman too.


Good to hear from ya! Who are you?


----------



## SKIN052 (9 Mar 2007)

Update: Just got my Posting message and I am off to CFRC Winnipeg. I did a suitability interview last week in CFRC Halifax and everything was good to go.  In case anyone is interested the interview process was a little more involved than I had expected. The questions ranged from my general opinion on today’s youth right up to how I thought I would react in specific situations. I am looking forward to the move and new job. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Brett (10 Mar 2007)

Congradulations!

Hope all goes well with your future endeavours.


-Brett


----------

